# The $45 Hardwired Turbo Levo Headlight Thread



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I wrote up my experience installing a hard-wired headlight on my 2020 Turbo Levo Comp here:

https://www.matter-replicator.com/2019/11/04/the-45-turbo-levo-hardwired-light


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Wire is out of stock! dangit! haha
I will keep posted to that site for stock of the cable, thanks for the mod.


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

rsilvers said:


> I wrote up my experience installing a hard-wired headlight on my 2020 Turbo Levo Comp here:
> 
> https://www.matter-replicator.com/2019/11/04/the-45-turbo-levo-hardwired-light


Before I had my Levo I used a Dewalt 20v battery with a buck converter, and a set of these lights https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJCDH3K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 burn time was more than 5 hours. Ordering the Lupine connector is on my list of mods for the Levo..


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

stiksandstones said:


> Wire is out of stock! dangit! haha
> I will keep posted to that site for stock of the cable, thanks for the mod.


Connector is a hot item why purchase a $350.00 light when one can spend $12.00 for connector, and $22.00 for a LED light.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

rsilvers said:


> I wrote up my experience installing a hard-wired headlight on my 2020 Turbo Levo Comp here:
> 
> https://www.matter-replicator.com/2019/11/04/the-45-turbo-levo-hardwired-light


I got the wire, I got the light, but do you have a link for the threaded connector? so I can NOT cut the one off the battery?
Thanks


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I am using non threaded connectors. I don't know where to get the same threaded connector that is easier than just cutting it off the battery.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

rsilvers said:


> I am using non threaded connectors. I don't know where to get the same threaded connector that is easier than just cutting it off the battery.


He mentioned in his video that he got a new threaded connector so you can continue to use the battery if needed.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

That is my video. I said that I didn't cut the cable off the battery and used another connector. It was not threaded.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

rsilvers said:


> That is my video. I said that I didn't cut the cable off the battery and used another connector. It was not threaded.


Like I said, what 'other' connector did you use and WHERE did you find it?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

E-outstanding 5 Pair DC Power Jack (5 x Male and 5 x Female) 5.5mm x 2.1mm CCTV Power Jack Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011YKCK5M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rR05Db49BHDRZ


----------

